# Lower protein food for GSD Puppy



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

What would everyone recommend to feed a 16 week old GSD puppy that has some issues with his hocks being low? I'm trying to find a brand and style of dry food that I can trust.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

ztekdesign said:


> What would everyone recommend to feed a 16 week old GSD puppy that has some issues with his hocks being low? I'm trying to find a brand and style of dry food that I can trust.


You will get 100 different opinions about 100 different dog foods!
My vote is for REAL food, either raw or 100% Human Grade food called The Honest Kitchen DE-Hydrated foods. Don't let the price fool you! 1-10 pound box RE-hydrates into approximately 40 pounds of food. Kinda looks like cooked oatmeal when re-hydrated....this is not kibble type.
Read about it here: All Natural Dog Food - Dehydrated Pet Food | The Honest Kitchen
Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, Moms. I would like to stick to a dry food if possible. Right now I think I found something that seems to be a good quality dry. 

Anyone else use Fromm Gold food? I am looking at switching to either the Adult or the Large Breed Puppy formula.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I would take a look at this spreadsheet, and find a food that is 24% or lower...

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AsBcSQ8_xK_ndDRkYWo3NmRSWEl4T1NuX290bG5ULVE


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

... And the problem with a lower protein food is that it also seems to be a somewhat lower quality of food. Dilemma. But lower protein is what everyone recommends.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Seriously, I think it's all guess work. I think if they are going to come up, they will come up. I also think that if Carmen has some ideas on supplements or feeding, I would listen to her!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would pick a food that is the lowest protein of a brand that you can be happy feeding. I don't think I would buy Beneful (just an example) just because it was the lowest.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

ztekdesign said:


> Thanks, Moms. I would like to stick to a dry food if possible. Right now I think I found something that seems to be a good quality dry.
> 
> Anyone else use Fromm Gold food? I am looking at switching to either the Adult or the Large Breed Puppy formula.


We use fromm and it's great, fixed up my pup from many problems. we use LBP


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Did some reading on different foods. Bought a bag of Fromm Large Breed Puppy. Has a lot of good stuff in it and not much filler. He seemed to like the taste and prefers it over the Loyall we had. Now crossing my fingers the change over goes well.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How's the puppy doing?


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

I am a huge fan of Fromm. I walk and train; when clients need a dietary change, I always recommend Fromm first. I have seen success time after time. My own puppy is on Fromm grain free. I am not an expert, but I have a lot of personal experience through clients, what they feed and their results, not to mention that I pick up a LOT of poop every day. LOL. However, I would like to say that not every great food is perfect for every dog. They are all individuals.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Any suggestions on how to get my puppy to eat more. I have him on Fromm but he isn't eating more than 2 cups a day. I have tried chicken broth n other methods. He is Just not a big eater. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

How old is he now? I have my puppy (that turned 6 months old on Saturday) on Fromms also. 

Russell is eating 5 cups a day now - he is a big boy, and is very lean. I usually add a tablespoon or so of Merrick canned food - favorites are the Cowboy Cookout, Mediterranean Banquet, Wild Buffalo Grill, Working Dog Stew. I also use the canned Tripett (tablespoon). Very stinky but they like it. I add the tiniest bit of water to get it all stirred up (he doesn't like it soupy). Oh, and he gets a couple of pumps of salmon oil on his food each time. I've even crumbled up a dog cookie or two in his food. 

I try to feed twice a day, but he generally won't eat more than a cup and a half at a time, so I just feed him smaller meals till it all adds up to his 5 cups. I've also found that if I feed a different flavor of canned food each day, I have better success with getting my dogs to eat. 

Russell still has his days where he won't eat much. He's just finished teething so hopefully things will even out now.

I've never had a breed that was difficult to feed, until I got a shepherd. I tell you, you learn to be creative! My 3 year old Sage still gives me fits over eating.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

He is almost 5 months. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Fromm representative recommended Annamaet to me. My dogs don't do we'll with fat and that food is high protein low fat. It's suppose to be good for pancreatic issues, weight control, and works well for active dogs.


----------



## ztekdesign (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I stopped at the store yesterday and bought a couple cans of Blue Buffalo canned food. Mixed in a couple tablespoons of Blue with the Fromm and a little water. He ate it like it was going out of style. Hopefully it keeps working.


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

My puppy weighed in at 16.2 lbs last Thursday and that time I had been feeding him 1/2 cup Fromm 3x per day and he always seemed ragingly hungry. I upped him then to 3/4 cup 3x per day and he was pooping way too much so I cut him back to 2/3 cup 3x per day and this is working out well. He is hungry enough to eat his meals but not pooping all the time.

With all my dogs, I have always added water to their food and let it soak for five minutes or so before feeding.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Quote: Ztecdesign: Well, I stopped at the store yesterday and bought a couple cans of Blue Buffalo canned food. Mixed in a couple tablespoons of Blue with the Fromm and a little water. He ate it like it was going out of style. Hopefully it keeps working.

The other thing you can try (probably cheaper) is to purchase ground turkey, chicken or beef, just barley cover you kibble with water, mix in about 1/3 cup raw meat, let it set for about 15 minutes and then feed.
This might help put on a little weight and also satisfy his body's need for biologically appropriate, available nutrients that it needs.
Good luck with your baby!



Suka said:


> My puppy weighed in at 16.2 lbs last Thursday and that time I had been feeding him 1/2 cup Fromm 3x per day and he always seemed ragingly hungry. I upped him then to 3/4 cup 3x per day and he was pooping way too much so I cut him back to 2/3 cup 3x per day and this is working out well. He is hungry enough to eat his meals but not pooping all the time.
> 
> With all my dogs, I have always added water to their food and let it soak for five minutes or so before feeding.


I *LOVE* when I hear this!!!! Good job Suka!!!
When a dry kibble is served, whether it is a dry non-grain or grain kibble, the dog‘s digestive system has to extract water from its’ tissues in order for the food to move through the intestinal track. Years and years of moisture being extracted from the intestine system can lead to compromised conditions in some dogs AND 65% of disease begins in the gut! This is the reason it is best to always pour water over your dogs’ dry kibble and let it set for a bit.
Moms


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ztekdesign said:


> Well, I stopped at the store yesterday and bought a couple cans of Blue Buffalo canned food. Mixed in a couple tablespoons of Blue with the Fromm and a little water. He ate it like it was going out of style. Hopefully it keeps working.


And if it doesn't, just get a different canned food


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

ztekdesign said:


> Any suggestions on how to get my puppy to eat more. I have him on Fromm but he isn't eating more than 2 cups a day. I have tried chicken broth n other methods. He is Just not a big eater.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


MANY of our pups are picky eaters no matter what brand food we try.

Did you get to look at this yet --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/162644-pup-doesnt-want-eat-picky-eater.html


----------

